# PPK style 9mm



## ak49 (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of any ppk style 9mm (9x19) not 9mm short or kurz (.380) and the 9x18. I love the ppk style pistols. Just not a fan of anything smaller than A standerd 9mm.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ppk style
nope...
the smallest 9mm i know of is the keltec pf9


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Kahr PM9 or MK9.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you looked at the PPS? I can't think of a PPK style gun that uses 9mm rounds.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah....look at the PPS. I don't believe there is a PPK style 9mm


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Since the advent of the lighter poly pistols, no one is designing a PPK-style pistol, and certainly not in 9mm. The only other pistol that is somewhat remotely similar is the Sig 230/232, but are slightly larger and in the Kurz caliber. The Bersa .380 is similar to the Sig, with the exception of workmanship and reliability.

If you really like the PPK (or PPK/s), then you should get one. If you plan to carry, load it up with Cor-Bon or the +p stuff from Buffalo Bore, and you will have a potent combination.....


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Still a bit short of what you're looking for is the Makarov. It's chambered in 9x18. Better than .380auto though (9x17), and is roughly the same size as a ppk/s.


----------

